# new 240 qs owner!



## willttqs (Feb 16, 2009)

hi all, i have just purchased the above and love it to bits. i look forward to chatting and boring you lot about it in the future!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome , get some pics up


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Which colour?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome!! :wink: , get some pics up!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome good choice  have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## willttqs (Feb 16, 2009)

i shall be posting pictures up soon. it is avus silver with the black roof. i purchased from audi in milton keynes


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like a nice looking qS...

Welcome to the Forum


----------

